
Amazon Prime Strikes Deal for Most PBS Children’s Shows - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/02/business/media/amazon-prime-strikes-deal-for-most-pbs-childrens-shows.html
======
aresant
"Much of PBS Kids programming . . . will be REMOVED from rival streaming sites
like Netflix and Hulu, and will be available only on Amazon Prime."

Oh goody.

So now instead of being able to use Netflix via Apple TV to watch her favorite
PBS show my 5 year old is going to have to figure out how to bring up Amazon
Prime through the shitty Samsung TV interface.

Or better yet maybe I'll have to buy another device that will be obsolete in a
year.

This Amazon / Apple bs war of not supporting eachother's devices has got to
stop, it sets a terrible precedence which seem to be aimed at protecting the
devices which are so incredibly commoditized!

Apple - please just let us have an Amazon app on Apple TV. Is it such a
protective move when I can just airplay prime from an iphone / ipad / macbook
to apple tv?

~~~
JshWright
Same here, just s/Apple TV/Chromecast/

While we are Amazon Prime subscribers, the hassle of actually watching
anything on Amazon Prime Instant Video means we never bother. I think we have
a BluRay player that is technically capable of it, but it's a couple minutes
worth of annoying menu navigation to use it...

My three year old has an old android phone that she has no trouble casting
from. Fortunately, it seems the PBS Kids app will still work.

~~~
lips
Having had the unfortunate experience of using one Amazon app (xbox), I wonder
if PBS will see viewership decrease, simply because of the buggy garbage
interface their viewers will have to use. To me, it's actually that bad. I
have AP for free, never use it.

------
techdmn
My feeling is that since PBS is largely funded by taxes and donations, all
their content should be available freely just about anywhere. They really
ought to publish directly to YouTube as well.

~~~
Retric
IMO, there is a large gap between taxes and donations. Taxpayers would be
better served by open access, but donors may feel funding for PBS is a better
option.

As taxpayers are only 15 percent and this may reduce PBS's funding needs it's
probably a good approach to licence the content widely for a reasonable cost.

~~~
JshWright
It _was_ widely available, on Hulu and Netflix. Swapping those two ubiquitous
services our for Amazon Instant Video is a dramatic decrease in availability,
given the limited number of devices that Amazon allows access on (i.e. no
Chromecase, no Apple TV, etc).

~~~
op00to
Can't you cast from the Amazon app on your Android and iOS phone?

~~~
JshWright
Nope. Amazon does not support Chromecast.

You _could_ load it in your browser and cast the tab, but the quality is
terrible and you end up playing it in two places...

~~~
superuser2
I end up connecting my computer to the TV with an HDMI cable. Even then, I
remember at one point it didn't approve of the make/model of the TV and would
only play in 480p.

------
covercash
I think that Mister Rogers' Neighborhood should be mandatory viewing for all
children throughout the world. The show at its core teaches empathy, unlike a
lot of children's programming these days that have the primary goal of selling
merchandise.

If anyone is interested, there's a wonderful 4.5 hour interview with Fred
Rogers: [http://www.emmytvlegends.org/interviews/people/fred-
rogers#](http://www.emmytvlegends.org/interviews/people/fred-rogers#)

~~~
illumin8
Daniel Tiger's neighborhood is also a great show that takes a lot of the music
and lessons from Mister Rogers' Neighborhood, but is an updated and animated
version of it.

I've always been very impressed with the music and talent of the musicians he
had on his show - they actually played live during most of the shows:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peDn6XQ3bjI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peDn6XQ3bjI)
for an example.

~~~
colinthompson
Amazing. Thanks for sharing.

Also, +1 on Daniel Tiger's neighborhood. One of the few shows my 2.5 year old
is allowed to watch, since the vast majority of them are trying to sell
something, or promote disturbing body image messages, etc.

------
clentaminator
I can't help but imagine a future where every single resource that we consume
will provided by one of a small number of megacorps (gigacorps?) and branded,
right down to the home that you live in, the people that teach your children,
the food you eat, the water you drink, and the air that you breathe.

"Amazon Air. For a lighter, purer you."

~~~
c0ur7n3y
"Apple iWater. Drink it for life."

~~~
clentaminator
"Drink different"

~~~
DiabloD3
"IT'S WHAT PLANTS CRAVE"

------
russnewcomer
I really hope that either a) the PBS Kids app on the Apple TV still has a
couple shows or b) Amazon and Apple work out their differences and get Amazon
Video on the Apple TV, because my 16 month old gets to watch TV the only time
a day for 15 minutes of Daniel Tiger everyday before his nap. He's such a
creature of habit that I'd probably have to go get a Fire TV Stick or make
significant changes to my home network so AirPlay worked with that TV,
otherwise my wife have a month of struggle to get him adjusted to a new
routine.

~~~
rexreed
The article states: "All of the titles moving to Amazon will still be
broadcast on local PBS stations, on PBS’s website and the PBS Kids Video app."

~~~
russnewcomer
Whew. The article must have been updated after I read it, because that
statement isn't in my cached copy of the article.

------
vblord
I love Amazon. I like Netflix. I haven't tried HBO go yet. Here's my problem
with this... which may not be the actual point of this article. Amazon is
going to remove PBS shows from competitors (like Netflix). I understand why
Amazon would want to do this, but from a consumer aspect, it sucks having to
get Orange is the new Black from Netflix, Silicon Valley from HBO, and Elmo
from Amazon. To see shows fragmented across different digital providers is
what bothers me. I wish they all could have access to all of them. So I could
pick my provider and know that everything I want to watch is at that provider.
This allows me to switch between Dish Network and DirectTV without too much
inconvenience. When providers get shows to blacklist other providers, that
fragmentation would cause me to have to now purchase multiple providers. I (as
a consumer) do not like this.

------
dpcan
I appreciate that they made a "deal". While there are reasons for giving it
all away because it's public and paid for with taxes and donations, I think
this just means that they will be able to produce more and better content for
a longer period of time.

That being said, there are a few moments in parenting that are especially
magical:

1) When the kids don't need diapers anymore.

2) When they stop wanting to watch these kid shows.

------
bsharitt
I've gotten to the point where I don't care if Netflix or Hulu get an
exclusive for series or movies, but it really annoys me when Amazon does.
Exclusives are a way for them to sell subscriptions and I get that. For
Netflix and Hulu, they both work really hard to basically make their content
available everywhere. I think nearly every one of my devices capable of
playing video down to Nintendo 2DSs can have Netflix and Hulu.

The problem with Amazon that they seem to be more about pushing the hardware
by limiting where the service is available. Amazon Instant video was
unavailable on Android tablets for a very long time because Amazon wanted to
push Kindle Fires and now we're seeing the same thing for Chromecast and
AppleTV to push FireTV devices. And then there's the auxiliary complaint with
Amazon instant video where when you do actually have a device that supports
it, the subscription content is mixed in with rent and purchase content.

------
Twirrim
Damn. That explains why Dinosaur Train and Daniel Tiger are no longer on
Netflix today. That's frustrating.

~~~
Steltek
Fun fact, the "dinosaur" family in Dinosaur Train are not actually dinosaurs,
scientifically speaking. Of course, no self respecting 3yo will ever accept
your explanation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pteranodon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pteranodon)

~~~
Twirrim
Of course. Just like I have difficult explaining to her just how crazy it is
that a T-Rex egg not only ended up in a Pteranodon nest, but also somehow got
adopted by them. Pteranodon would be ideal prey for a T-Rex, there's just no
way Mrs Pteranodon would ever keep Buddy around.

~~~
nubs
I dunno, raise the T-Rex up and have it be able to protect you. Classic Lion
King type story there with Timon & Pumbaa using Simba. ;)

------
rbanffy
Shouldn't PBS programming be... erm... publicly... available?

I have the impression their charter mandates them to operate for a public good
and it eludes me how allowing a single company have a digital distribution
monopoly on its... public programming furthers that goal.

------
ktu100
On this topic, I am working on an app that aggregates toddler music videos or
nursery rhythms. It will help to occupy the child when parents are temporarily
busy or calm them down in public areas.

However, I have no experience in the music / video industry. I am starting
with the simplest solution: embed Youtube videos. What can I do to allow
parents to legally download the videos for offline viewing? (willing
partnership, free public content, have my own production, ...). The songs I am
looking for are ABC, Twinkle Twinkle Little Stars, etc. Would appreciate any
feedbacks!

------
sillypog
I'm sure everyone will enjoy explaining to their toddlers why they can't watch
Daniel Tiger anymore.

We actually have Amazon Prime, but I had been streaming Daniel Tiger to the
television over a Chromecast using the Hulu app on an iPad. I don't think
Amazon Prime works with Chromecast so now I have to look into an alternative,
equally convoluted, option.

~~~
rhino369
I find a roku is much more convient than casting. Roku has Amazon, google
play, and Netflix. The only thing it's really missing is Apple stuff.

The roku stick 2016 version is pretty cheap. Though if you want Ethernet you
have to get a roku 3. If you want 4K you have to buy a roku 4.

~~~
shostack
If only their interface weren't so painful. I love what my Roku does for my
media on my TV with connecting everything, but man is it clunky to navigate.

~~~
Larrikin
Do you use the remote or the app. I find the remote painful for all but basic
navigation, but the app makes up for it. I just wish the android app was not
so obviously an iPhone app and the app let you use the headphone feature.

The headphone feature of the remote is great but it kills your batteries if
you forget to unplug your headphones.

~~~
shostack
Am I missing something? My Android and iPad apps are both just giant
representations of the crappy remote that looks like this[1].

I have an older Roku for what it is worth.

[1][http://www.technologytell.com/gadgets/files/2012/09/roku-
mob...](http://www.technologytell.com/gadgets/files/2012/09/roku-mobile-
remote-apps-640.jpg)

------
michaelbuddy
Amazon UI is terrible. PBS is making a huge mistake. Children don't use amazon
prime and parent's aren't going to suddenly like using it because of the kids
shows. Watch the clicks disappear by 60% overnight.

------
bloaf
Meanwhile, I'm just waiting for anyone to put all the episodes of Long Ago and
Far Away [1] online.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Ago_and_Far_Away_(TV_seri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Ago_and_Far_Away_\(TV_series\))

------
electriclove
"Amazon Prime reached a deal to become the exclusive premium streaming service
"

The exclusivity is a real problem! And with something like PBS??? My family
uses Netflix to watch many PBS shows like Dinosaur Train and now can't do that
anymore. Screw you Amazon!

Edited to add: And Screw you PBS!

~~~
maroonblazer
>Screw you Amazon!

Don't you mean "Screw you PBS!"?

~~~
JshWright
Amazon is the one who chooses to block access on a wide range of media players
(Chromecast, Apple TV, etc), in order to try to push their Fire TV platform.

We are Amazon Prime subscribers, and I wouldn't mind this a bit if I didn't
have to either use an arcane interface on my BluRay player, or buy a separate
dedicated media play in order to watch Amazon content.

------
stelfer
Hope this means we get to see Voyage of the Mimi again.

------
peterkshultz
I'm curious to see if this deal will get the same amount of backlash over
Sesame Street's partnership with HBO.

------
tootie
They've had a ton of PBS content for a long time. I actually just lost 5
seasons of Wild Kratts today.

~~~
ajford
And this is why so many people pirate. I pay for these services, and get no
notification.

I feel justified as long as it's on one of the services I pay for (Amazon,
Netflix, Hulu), since I don't feel like having to remember which damn app to
use. Nor can I get me 5yo to grasp it either.

So I use Kodi and a file server. Now my son can choose what he wants to watch,
which makes him so happy. He'd much rather get the remote and change it
himself than ask us to change it for him.

~~~
hexane360
I know Netflix is notorious for this. Keeping titles up for a couple months,
taking whole seasons of shows off, with absolutely no notice.

~~~
r00fus
It's not like the upstream content providers have any part in this
balkanization of content.

------
gggggggggg
Screw Amazon, I was a customer for over 10 years, have every single Kindle
model, bought dozens of thousands in goods.

Few days ago I got an email that my account was disabled (and i can not login)
due to a billing issue. Seems my bank thought one of the purchases was
suspicious. I rang but the customer support person on phone was an idiot. I
replied to the email offering to sort out any billing issues but all I got was
an automated reply.

Screw Amazon, just lost a good longtime customer due to stupidity of employees
and whatever genius programmed whatever automated system decided to disable my
account.

